# We have decided to separate



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

My husband and I have decided to separate. We have been struggling for a long time, and feel it best. I hope I can make it on my own. Not sure how to feel, partially relieved, partially sad, partially scared.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am sorry. I have been through this and it is hard to know how to feel. I hope you are able to get on with your life. It takes time, that much is certain.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that. In a way it is like a death. A death of a relationship. I wish you all the best and you will be able to make it on your own. Give it time and be strong.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: Sometimes these hard decisions are the best ones.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm sorry Dreamchaser... that is a really tough decision.. I've been on the verge of it many times, and I think I know how scary that is. I hope your goats will be with you as comfort. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.. :hug: :grouphug: 


its a hard decision to make


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sorry about this, but sometimes a seperation is the best, then you realize how much you really love eachother. I know a lot of people that when they seperated, they got back together and had a even better relationship.

I will be praying for that. ray:


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this. I hope everything works out for the best. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry...  
I am praying that your lives will be better..... Sometimes.. it is the best for each to part........ but it is never easy... you have spent a big part of your lives together.... 
When times get tough ..."pray" and seek guidance from the Lord ...he helps us through bad times..... ray: it takes alot of courage for both of you to decide to separate.... it also gives both of you time to think about things.... remember though... sometimes the love you share is so strong.. that you may find your way back to one another.... being apart tests the heart...... and I wish for you two... the best.....no matter what you two decide... :hug: ray:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I hope you will be able to afford the place, the goats, and everything else you really need. You mention not, if there are children involved; it is of course always much tougher if there are.

The goats are like some kind of children, though, in that respect that they totally depend on you grown-ups.

I, too, hope and wish for the best for you and your goats, and look forward to hearing how things are developping for you.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry  I hope everything works out for you :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

We don't have children. I just hope I will be able to make it. I did the numbers, and I will have to make 2000 a month to afford everything, and that is no phone, cable tv, internet, or trash service. ;P I have been struggling with this decision the last 3 years. We have been married for 10.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I've been there. I wish you the best in this hard time. Take care of yourself with all the stress. :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I sure wish you the best. Hope you find a job right away that will work for you. I've been single for over 35 years, sometimes that is a real option, I love my life. I guess it depends on your personality whether that works. It sounds like you both tried very hard to make it work. I was surprised at how much less money it took to survive when there was no man around. Don't know if that is normal, though.

Jan


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

It certainly depends upon WHICH man, Lissablack. Usually it helps when there are two who cooperate, but if the "person chemistry" does not work, it is better for both parts not to have to struggle every day. Usually the other party is also sort of tired when the one party decides it would be better alone.

Lots of kind thoughts from Upper North, Dreamchaser! Hope you catch your dreams!

And I do hope that your man feels OK with your decistion, too.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:sigh: :hug: 
It is amazing what a strong determined woman with goats and Jesus can accomplish.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

You're in my thoughts... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry this is so late, but I wanted to say that I am so sorry you are going through this, unfortunately this day and age it happens to a lot of wonderful people. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

:hug: After 10 years, I know how hard it had to be to make that decision. Good for you for following your truth, though it can be such a hard choice to make. I have been through this too: I left my husband after 10 years also and thought my marriage was completely over. I grieved not only the relationship itself, but also the loss of the dream, you know? The dream of family that I had so wanted with this person... Surprisingly, after I completely let go and got on with my life, the grief lifted and I was happier than I'd been in a very long time. But the biggest surprise? We got back together again! The lessons we both learned in that year apart were powerful and now our relationship is completely transformed. Whether or not you get back together again -- your life will be transformed, and walking in that fire is both blessing and heartache. I wish you and your husband strength and courage and peace of mind and heart as you walk forward on your own paths... And know that your goatie friends are here if you need a listening ear or a shoulder to cry on :grouphug:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Mandara Farm said:


> :hug: ... And know that your goatie friends are here if you need a listening ear or a shoulder to cry on :grouphug:


Yes. :grouphug: 
:hug:


----------

